# ZR Team 5.0 2014 andere Federgabel



## Rheinbacher79 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebes Radon Team, 
ich hatte ja schon mal nachgefragt dennoch nochmal neu hier.
Die eingebaute Suntour ist nach längerer Zeit nicht so mein Ding, der Tip mit einer stärkeren Feder war zwar gut, dennoch fehlt mir nun ein PopLoc. Nun, ich würde gerne ne andere bessere Gabel kaufen.
Ich lese immer was von tappered, non-tappered, keine Ahnung was ich habe. 
Nun meine Frage, (vielleicht mit Link?) welche Gabel aus eurem Shop kann ich nun einbauen?

LG
Torsten


----------



## Bierschinken88 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo Torsten,

min Tip, geh zum Händler um die Ecke, besprich mit ihm was dir an der Federgabel fehlt bzw. nicht gefällt.
Er wird dir etwas passendes anbieten können und auch einbauen. Dann musst du dich um nichts weiter kümmern 

Ich schätze, etwas in Richtung Reba könnte da interessant sein, aber da soll der Fachmann ran.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (8. Januar 2015)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Radon Team,
> ich hatte ja schon mal nachgefragt dennoch nochmal neu hier.
> Die eingebaute Suntour ist nach längerer Zeit nicht so mein Ding, der Tip mit einer stärkeren Feder war zwar gut, dennoch fehlt mir nun ein PopLoc. Nun, ich würde gerne ne andere bessere Gabel kaufen.
> Ich lese immer was von tappered, non-tappered, keine Ahnung was ich habe.
> ...



Deinem Profilbild nach zu urteilen besitzt dein Rad ein gerades Steuerrohr und somit hat die Gabel auch einen geraden Gabelschaft.
Deshalb kannst du auch nur Gabeln mit geraden Gabelschaft (1 1/8" bzw. non tapered) in dein Rad einbauen.
Das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet in meinen Augen die Rockshox Reba. Fahre ich auch selbst in meinem Hardtail und kann sie nur empfehlen.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (8. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Tips, bin gespannt was Radon noch so sagt...


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (9. Januar 2015)

Hat Jemand ein Paar Links zu passenden Gabeln?


----------



## bik3rid3r (9. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, du kannst jegliche Gabel mit einem geraden 1 1/8" Gabelschaft einbauen. Da wir aber nicht wissen wieviel du ausgeben möchtest, bringt es nichts hier Links zu bestimmten Gabeln reinzustellen.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (9. Januar 2015)

Ok, ich dachte da gibt es eh kaum Auswahl...Preislich nicht mehr als 300€


----------



## bik3rid3r (9. Januar 2015)

Um den Preis rum gibts tw schon die Reba. In Kombination mit dem geraden Schaft wirds aber echt schwer.
Das günstig Angebot habe war von actionsports, allerdings ~340€ und in schwarz.
www.actionsports.de/de/rock-shox-reba-rl-sa-2015-schwarz-glaenzend-29-100mm-1-1/8-11272

Auf ebay gibts aber auch oft gute Auktionen.


----------



## Aalex (10. Januar 2015)

ich würde da auch, wenn du halbwegs viel fährst, eine reba vorziehen

die gibt es in 26 zoll doch auch oft sehr günstig im bikemarkt.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (10. Januar 2015)

Hi danke für eure Tips, ich brauche allerdings 29" werde heute nebenbei mal zu Radon fahren. Mal schauen was es so gibt...


----------



## bik3rid3r (10. Januar 2015)

Die von mir verlinkte ist die 29" Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinbacher79 (10. Januar 2015)

So, vielen Dank euch für die Tips und Hinweise. 
Ich war heute in Bonn und habe mich länger mit den Jungs unterhalten. Eure Tips waren gut, nur liegen da die Preise doch zu hoch. Ich denke es macht wenig Sinn in ein 500€ Bike zu viel zu investieren. Positiv finde ich, das man in Bonn nichts aufgeschwätzt bekommt. Am Ende habe ich eine Rockshocks XC32 für knapp 100€ gekauft. Somit habe ich eine Luftfederung und Fernbedienung. Viel mehr wollte ich auch nicht, werde evtl. Im Frühjahr noch einen SLX Umwerfer und XT Schalthebel umbauen und dann war es das. So habe ich das Rad relativ günstig aufgewertet und muß kein neues kaufen. Am Ende ist es wohl mit dem ZR Team 7.0 vergleichbar.


----------



## bik3rid3r (10. Januar 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß damit!
Keep on Moving


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (11. Januar 2015)

Danke


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (12. Januar 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt...m.E. liegen Welten zwischen der Suntour und der Rockshox!


----------

